# Is the Show Threads button Visible enough?



## Thorondor_ (Jul 10, 2005)

*Thread visibility*

It took me a full month to notice the "show threads" button at the bottom of a forum's page and I am not new to internet or pc's (I designed two small web sites and can do some programming).
My concern is that new members don't notice that button and its significance, and, at least for a certain period of time, are left with the impression that there are very few threads in most forums - while the contrary is true.
I propose that this button is moved to a more visible area. If many of us agree, then perhaps the administrators will take this proposal into consideration.


----------



## Confusticated (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: Thread visibility*

I've noticed this cause small problems a few times. Maybe it would be a good idea to set the forum's default to show threads from the beginning instead of last month. I'm not aware of any bad effects from doing it, (from an ignorant point of view ). And I think the original archives, "Great Smails" forum, was set like this a few years ago.

And in case anyone doesn't know it, there is a place in User CP where you can set your account up to view all threads from the beginning in all forums. Mine has been this way since the upgrade and there hasn't been a single time when it has been annoying... its nothing but helpful.


----------



## Ingwë (Jul 11, 2005)

I voted 'Yes' but I don't want to be more visible. WM or Mike or Ithy can change the period. Now it is from Last month (maybe). They can change it to 'Bla bla bla... *From the beginning* bla bla' and if someone doesn't want to see all thread he can change it from the User CP. Now if someone wants to see all thread he must edit his options. But I think that we want to see all threads.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Aug 29, 2005)

I think it would be a good idea to switch over to _Show all threads_ by default. I've had mine set this way for years now, and I consider it the best and most hassle-free option, and don't see any downside to it.

Anyone have any objections?


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Aug 29, 2005)

I _still_ don't see it!

Barley


----------



## e.Blackstar (Aug 29, 2005)

At the bottom of each individual forum (Bag End, etc), underneath the list of threads in that forum but above the Select Forum menu, there is a box where you can choose how the threads appear: All, within the last __ days, etc. 

See it now?



That is what you meant, right Thorondor_?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Aug 29, 2005)

This is it, Barley:


----------



## Hammersmith (Aug 29, 2005)

I see it, but I don't understand it. Most forums simply list old threads in subsequent pages by age. With this place I either have to use the search function, click a link in another thread, or hope I catch it within a day of last posting. Ah, me.

But then, I'm old and set in my ways.


----------



## Elorendil (Aug 29, 2005)

I was a member of this site for at least three or four months before I noticed the Show Thread button. I think it would be helpful to either make the button more visible or change the default. Perhaps if all the threads could be seen, we wouldn't have people starting the 5 millionth thread titled "Do Balrogs Have Wings?"

I'm sure the Powers That Be probably have a reason for the current setting. Would someone care to enlighten us?


----------



## e.Blackstar (Aug 30, 2005)

Hammersmith said:


> I'm old and set in my ways.


 Absolutely ANCIENT.


----------



## Hammersmith (Aug 30, 2005)

e.Blackstar said:


> Absolutely ANCIENT.


Quiet, young whippersnapper!


----------



## e.Blackstar (Aug 30, 2005)

I think that's the first time in my life I've been called that...  

 

See, if Barley or the esteemed Mrs. M called me that that would be fine. But 5 years is hardly grounds for whippersnapper-ing me.


----------



## Hammersmith (Aug 30, 2005)

e.Blackstar said:


> I think that's the first time in my life I've been called that...
> 
> 
> 
> See, if Barley or the esteemed Mrs. M called me that that would be fine. But 5 years is hardly grounds for whippersnapper-ing me.


Grumblemutterschnarfmiserableyoungragamuffins....
Just fetch me my pipe and slippers before we're all deleted for using up space with useless banter!


----------



## e.Blackstar (Aug 30, 2005)

gosh darn message isn't long enough! *grumble grumble*


----------



## Ingwë (Aug 30, 2005)

Ithrynluin said:


> I think it would be a good idea to switch over to _Show all threads_ by default.


Yeah, Ithy and I think you _must _switch it by default because you're admin. Would you do it?

And guys, would you stop spamming???


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Aug 30, 2005)

e.Blackstar said:


> At the bottom of each individual forum (Bag End, etc), underneath the list of threads in that forum but above the Select Forum menu, there is a box where you can choose how the threads appear: All, within the last __ days, etc.
> 
> See it now?



Nope. Either I'm blind, haven't looked in the right place yet, or it isn't appearing in my browser.  But then, I seem to have gotten along without it all this time, so things couldn't be _too_ bad.

Barley


----------



## Ithrynluin (Aug 30, 2005)

Barliman Butterbur said:


> Nope. Either I'm blind, haven't looked in the right place yet, or it isn't appearing in my browser.  But then, I seem to have gotten along without it all this time, so things couldn't be _too_ bad.
> 
> Barley



Did you check out the attachment in post number 6?


----------



## Ingwë (Aug 31, 2005)

Barley,
You must see it. It is the part of TTF, part of vBulletin and you can see it in all forums. Do you see the moderators list below (right hand side). Do you see *'Currently Active Users'? *Now I see* 1 (1 members & 0 guests):* Ingwë. It is below, under the threads list in each forum and above *'Forum jump'. *And there are '*Display Options' *to the left hand side. 

*Sorted By* Thread Title Last Post Time Number of Replies Number of Views Thread Starter Thread Rating 
*Sort Order* Ascending Descending
*From *The Last Day Last 2 Days Last Week Last 10 Days Last 2 Weeks Last Month Last 45 Days Last 2 Months Last 75 Days Last 100 Days Last Year Beginning

_I think we can say that the show thread button is not visible enough _


----------



## Ithrynluin (Sep 4, 2005)

Alright, as of now, the forum default is set to _Show All Threads_ for all fora, unless members change this in their User CPs. 

Also, since I've heard some members expressing a desire to make polls with more than the default 10 options, I've raised this number up to 30. Use it wisely!


----------



## e.Blackstar (Sep 4, 2005)

Ooooooooooh!


----------



## Ithrynluin (Sep 4, 2005)

Is that an Ooooooooooh! of delight or one of shock?


----------



## Ingwë (Sep 5, 2005)

Ithrynluin said:


> Also, since I've heard some members expressing a desire to make polls with more than the default 10 options, I've raised this number up to 30. Use it wisely!


Great!!! Thank you, Ithy  30 options... That is more than enough. 
And I have to talk to you about the spam...


----------



## e.Blackstar (Sep 6, 2005)

Just a general ooooooh of astonished appreciativeness.


----------

